# Aussie bands?



## Goldie74 (Apr 22, 2014)

There's heaps of quality Aussie bands, new and old. The Oils, Chisel, ACDC, Nick Cave... too many to mention. Which Aussie bands do you listen to? Any new bands worth a mention? A few top gigs I've been to in the past few months: the Twerps, Shining Bird, Dick Diver. Share your pick of Oz bands, regardless of genre..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 22, 2014)

The Screaming Jets and Living End are always top notch performers


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 22, 2014)

The Angels, Jet, John Butler Trio, Chain, Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs. That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't mind The Redcoats - specifically their songs 'Dreamshaker' and 'Raven'.

Would love to see them live.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 22, 2014)

Vixen said:


> I don't mind The Redcoats - specifically their songs 'Dreamshaker' and 'Raven'.
> 
> Would love to see them live.



I saw them live as a support act for Stone Temple Pilots in Brisbane. I think they were better than the main act.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 22, 2014)

The Ramshackle Army
Clowns
Wolfpak
Dirty Harriet & The Hangmen
Glenn & The Peanut Butter Men
Barbarion
Strawberry Fistcake
Among The Vanished
King Of The North
King Parrot
Humans As Animals
Chris Russel's Chicken Walk
Stonefield
6ft Hick
Horsehunter
Matt Sonic & The Hightimes
Bitter Sweet kicks
Killshot
King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard

I could go on forever with a ton of amazing local Aussie bands worth checking out. Aside from 6ft Hick and Among The Vanished(both Bris) these are all Melbourne based bands that regularly tour.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 22, 2014)

Draw First Blood
The Twoks
Luke Jon Miller


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 22, 2014)

Frenzal Rhomb


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 22, 2014)

Bliss N Eso, Hilltop Hoods, Seth Sentry, Mantra, Urthboy, Thundamentals, The Tongue, Spit Syndicate, Drapht, Loose Change, Reverse Polarities, Daily Meds, Eloji, Briggs, Pez, Vents, K21, Dialectrix, Ellesquire, Tommy Illfigga,
Jimblah, True Vibenation, Horrorshow, Illy, Purpose, Prime, Chase, Equills, Illzilla, Mind Over Matter, Eloqour,
Grey Ghost, Phrase

Just some of the Aussie Hiphop i could think of off the top of my head


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 22, 2014)

My 'thrash metal' band.

https://www.facebook.com/Metreya


----------



## swampie (Apr 22, 2014)

Cosmic Psycho's are a good Aussie band that hasn't been mentioned.......big fan of some of the above mentioned also...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 22, 2014)

Thy Art is Murder, Boris the Blade, The Red Shore, I Killed the Prom Queen ect ect if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Apr 22, 2014)

New settlement rouge
A secret death
Toe to toe
Downtime
Army of Champions
The quickening
The smith street band


----------



## 86JAP (Apr 22, 2014)

The Amity Affliction 
Parkway Drive
I Killed The Prom Queen
Buried in Verona 
Thy Art is Murder 

If your into metal.


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 22, 2014)

Aww no one else loves Psycroptic?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 22, 2014)

just gonna put it out there, I'm also an aussie hiphop artist, i go by "Sequel Emcee"


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 22, 2014)

The Death Rattles - SERIOUSLY good stuff!

The Death Rattles


----------



## Norm (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Grogshla, how'd the Kreator/Death Angel show go? Unfortunatley due to life commitments I couldn't get there ( think I'll regret it for rest of my days!) 
Also though I'm not really a fan of their style of metal I'll give a mate of mines band a plug, Nekrology. If your into the more extreme metal genres give them a listen!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 23, 2014)

Norm said:


> Hey Grogshla, how'd the Kreator/Death Angel show go? Unfortunatley due to life commitments I couldn't get there ( think I'll regret it for rest of my days!)
> Also though I'm not really a fan of their style of metal I'll give a mate of mines band a plug, Nekrology. If your into the more extreme metal genres give them a listen!



Hi Norm! the gig went great mate! The show sold out so it was packed. The sound was pretty damn good and the guys from Kreator and Death Angel were really cool and nice to us.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 13, 2014)

yes they are good. There is some good death metal bands in OZ.


----------



## Perko (Aug 13, 2014)

Chase the sun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJV0e7aj0ZI&feature=related


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 13, 2014)

havent been to a gig in years,...a couple of good oldies i like are Toe to Toe and the hellmen


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2015)

lots more gigs happening these days. Especially in Sydney. Good time to be in a band or follow bands


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2015)

Tism


----------



## Shotta (Mar 15, 2015)

The Bezerker , psycroptic, Devolved,Petrol powered goonbag holocaust


----------



## Primo (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn,, 

Maybe since I'm a Statey I'm in the minority, or a total idiot which is very possible.

Nobody mentioned ROSE TATTOO.

Nice Boys Don't Play Rock & Roll.


----------



## arevenant (Mar 16, 2015)

Shotta said:


> The Bezerker , psycroptic, Devolved,Petrol powered goonbag holocaust



Devolved! Can't believe someone else knew about them haha, my mate Wade was their bass player...


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems to be lots of hard rock and metal fans amongst our Herp Community! This is awesome!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2015)

Good Brisbane band  Dead Letter Circus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM701mBmrAc


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 24, 2015)

moosenoose said:


> Good Brisbane band  Dead Letter Circus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM701mBmrAc



that name rings a bell I think I have gigged with that band


----------



## arevenant (Mar 24, 2015)

Grogshla said:


> that name rings a bell I think I have gigged with that band



They're pretty well respected Aus wide and have been playing forever...


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 25, 2015)

cool. Yeah I am sure I have heard of the name before


----------



## krusty (Mar 25, 2015)

The Poor.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2015)

krusty said:


> The Poor.



I see you like Kreator krusty (in your signature). I played with them when they toured Australia last year! Really cool dudes!


----------



## Smurf (Apr 20, 2015)

Airborne!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

The poor, mortal sin , pearls & swine ,


----------



## Wallo (May 1, 2015)

Ratcat / All Day / Falling Joys


----------



## krusty (May 9, 2015)

Grogshla said:


> I see you like Kreator krusty (in your signature). I played with them when they toured Australia last year! Really cool dudes!



Very very cool,I had a M&G with them. (Melbourne,Adelaide,Sydney & Brisbane.)


----------



## Grogshla (May 11, 2015)

krusty said:


> Very very cool,I had a M&G with them. (Melbourne,Adelaide,Sydney & Brisbane.)



thats awesome man! We got to meet them before the M&G and then chatted to them backstage and in our greenrooms. Really cool dudes especially Ventor! Death Angel were really nice blokes also especially Rob! If you are into the Thrash metal check us out man. 

https://www.facebook.com/Metreya?ref=br_rs&pnref=lhc

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d9W9ow-WwE
[/URL]


----------



## krusty (May 11, 2015)

Grogshla said:


> thats awesome man! We got to meet them before the M&G and then chatted to them backstage and in our greenrooms. Really cool dudes especially Ventor! Death Angel were really nice blokes also especially Rob! If you are into the Thrash metal check us out man.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Metreya?ref=br_rs&pnref=lhc
> 
> ...



Cool,I'm following your facebook.........


----------



## Grogshla (May 12, 2015)

krusty said:


> Cool,I'm following your facebook.........



Cool! I appreciate the follow! Thanks bro


----------

